# New version of HME SDK



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

I noticed today that they released an experimental zip including resolution change support to HME. Reading the comment, it looks like they also probably screwed up the api by adding synchronization everywhere to try and prevent the developer from sloppy coding. At least they realize we're still using HME and plan to update it. Now I guess I don't have to continue my hme-hd library I made for HD resolutions. Well, once they release a non experimental version of course.

http://tivohme.sourceforge.net/


----------



## PlayTeeVee (Sep 5, 2007)

Goodie! - Wonder when the stable / final release will be out. All in all, good news!

-T


----------



## davew723 (Sep 28, 2006)

I sure wish they would have added some experimental video streaming support.


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

davew723 said:


> I sure wish they would have added some experimental video streaming support.


Yeah, me too. Or at least a trigger to upload a video to your Now Playing list from an HME app without having to jump through the hoop of making the user browse to it through now playing to download it.


----------



## PlayTeeVee (Sep 5, 2007)

Custom sounds would be nice


----------



## s2kdave (Jan 28, 2005)

PlayTeeVee said:


> Custom sounds would be nice


I'm pretty sure that's a fix on the tivo side, but yeah, those would be nice too.


----------



## adx (Sep 17, 2005)

Has anyone gotten this to work? I can't even run the samples. I get a connection denied to the mDNS server.


----------



## PlayTeeVee (Sep 5, 2007)

Custom sound don't work at the moment. TiVo's looking into it is the last thing I heard. I don't think it's high on their list of things to do though 

-PTV


----------

